# Field Hunt-Sunday



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Set up again today. Like yesterday, we only saw four ducks, and they were way off in the distance. Once again, at 8 o'clock, the sky was black with geese. Got to see the snow goose again. I'm guessing it was the same one as yesterday. Didn't get a shot at it, but got some puctures of it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

pretty neat pics of the snow,never saw one while out around here,we were out sat and had 6 geese by 8.30 and a couple of woodies later,real slow on the ducks,this morn we got 3 geese and muffed a shot at some mallards,the ducks we saw were all in the air and gone right around 7.05 by legal time we saw very little,the weather isn,t ducky enough,but it was a good trip out it should only get better...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That's only the second snow goose I've seen in 20+ years of waterfowl hunting in Ohio.

I forgot to mention that we also had five or six swans fly over us.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

with all the work i do to enjoy the FEW days i get on erie and afield i just gotta' know ''HOW DO YOU HAVE THE TIME"" to fish/hunt every day??? PLEASE enlighten me.... ...P.S had to work today to pay for YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!!DOH!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

His job is robing banks and he only works when he runs out of money fishing and hunting.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> His job is robing banks and he only works when he runs out of money fishing and hunting.


O.K.!!! does he need a partner??!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

HEY HET DONT KNOW WHERE YOU WERE HUNTING BUT I THINK I FOUND YOUR SNOW IN A POND BY MY WORK!!!


----------

